# Swan Ganz vs. Central Line



## jessicaparker1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to Anesthesia and was hoping someone can help me...... My first question is: When you code Anesthesia, is the only document you use to code the Anesthesia record? Or do you use the procedure note from the surgeon? Second Question: What document do I need in order to bill for Swan Ganz? I see on the anesthesia records under central line my provider would put Right IJ double lumen but is that enough to code 93503 or is it 36556? No were in the anesthesia record or any other anesthesia forms it states Swan Ganz was placed? Someone had mention to look for CVP numbers but again CVP is coded as 36556. So I'm confused. I'm not sure where or what I should be looking for.

Can anyone help, please???


----------



## lcole7465 (Jan 13, 2017)

Jessheartz said:


> Hi, I'm new to Anesthesia and was hoping someone can help me...... My first question is: When you code Anesthesia, is the only document you use to code the Anesthesia record? Or do you use the procedure note from the surgeon? Second Question: What document do I need in order to bill for Swan Ganz? I see on the anesthesia records under central line my provider would put Right IJ double lumen but is that enough to code 93503 or is it 36556? No were in the anesthesia record or any other anesthesia forms it states Swan Ganz was placed? Someone had mention to look for CVP numbers but again CVP is coded as 36556. So I'm confused. I'm not sure where or what I should be looking for.
> 
> Can anyone help, please???



Welcome to Anesthesia coding...first most of your coding will come from the Anesthesia Record. If the Surgeon's Procedure Note is available, you can use that to code the actual procedure. All your other coding will come from the anesthesia record. Your second question, any lines that the anesthesiologist or CRNA placed MUST be documented in the anesthesia record. It should clearly state who placed the lines and if it states that they were placed by anyone else other than an anesthesiologist, CRNA or SRNA they are not billable for anesthesia. On a manual record they should check which lines were placed and where they were placed anatomically and on an EMR they should document for each one separately. This also applies to Nerve Block for Post Op Pain.


----------

